# Separation Anxiety



## fatherof3 (Jan 13, 2009)

I have posted here before and you can read my previous post if need be.

I moved out a couple of weeks ago, and am in the process of figuring out the separation papers. I see my wife and kids everyday till ten oclock and then i stay at a family members.Except weekends, we are splitting those at the family home. I was curious as to how many people go through separation anxiety, i miss them very much. It does get a little easier at moments, and each day seems to make me a little stronger, i just miss my things, my house, my kids, my sink the list could go on and on. I have serioulsy considered anti depressant meds, but i am not one who likes medication.Has this helped anyone else?


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

a trip to the doctors for a little chat might help. if your feeling bad , but dont want to try a mild anti depressive tablet, then why dont you try your own placebo. 
buy yourself a packet of mints or some boiled sweet. everytime you feel unsure , train your brain as if its a positive pil.
your feelings are really normal. i promise.
you wil have good days and bad days.
a year ago i had a bad stroke like reaction to a shoulder injection - 
however i was prescribed amitryptiline. its a calmer and i was prescribed it for pain and it helped me to sleep. 
my circumstances are better with pain etc.
but i am a nurse and i stil take the tab now and again when the pain starts , but i do take it for very sleepless nights now and again.
at the moment your not in a good place in your heart.
your emotions are haywire at this time and you have to allow the grieving process and healing process to take its course.
a suggestion - def get a hobby.
take the kids out and socialise.
these are also placesbos. because they keep you busy .
at the moment your not liking yourself and you feeling lonely. 
but you wil find you wil have to find peace again to move on and like yourself.


----------



## PerfectTiming (Feb 20, 2009)

$hit, Im right there with ya- but Im the girl version! Sorry.. I swear it feels like its way easier on him than it is on me, but I know thats insane to think he could just leave and then have a great evening.. We WANT to work it out, so it might be a bit different-- BUT, how about limiting the time? Its hard to hang out and act family RIGHT up till bedtime and KNOW your going to be tucking yourself in.. God, thats the hardest.. Is it possible to taper off a bit?? Give yourself some ME time?? Some decompress and clarity time? Not like days on end, but not allllll night long every day??


----------



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

I fully understand what you're going through, since may wife and I have been separated over 11 months now. We still talk a few times a week, concerning our kids, but it's VERY difficult. As much as I'd like for us to resolve our issues and reconcile, I know it won't happen...

Separation can be and is a lonely time where you'll experience a wide variety of emotions, but it will get easier as time goes by. You'll have your good days and bad, but know there are many others experiencing what you're going through.


----------



## 1nurse (Jan 21, 2009)

Why don't you join a local support group or try therapy? Drugs only mask your emotional symptoms. You need to deal with your feelings real, raw and right now. Emotionally you need to heal as well. Too many people on antidepressants right now. Some of them actually have opposite effect and make depression worse. Others become dependent. You don't still need to be on antidepressants 5 or 10 years from now. Speak to your doctor as to your best options. Best of luck to you.


----------



## fatherof3 (Jan 13, 2009)

perfect timing,
I have actually thought about skipping one day during the week, or leaving before they go to bed, but it's hard to find the strength to do it, there my kids to and i want them with me....As far as me leaving and having a good time, i can assure you a good evening is the last thing i will have, and i doubt your h is enjoying his either, but goodluck on working it out.


----------

